# 5/4/2013 Plow, Pull and Show at the Beacon Hotel, Renfrew, Pa. 16053



## wally_471 (Apr 11, 2013)

We are close to everywhere, a short drive from the Pa. Turnpike, Rt. 79, Rt. 19, Rt. 8 and Rt.422 just south of Butler and not far from Cranberry, Mars and Evans City Go to "Directions to Plow Days" on the forum. We will be awarding two $25 gas cards for now and other prizes too. We will also auction off other nice items and consignment auction. If you have some items you want to get rid of bring them along. Check back ofter for updates on this event and the other ones also.


For our May 4 event we will start on Friday May 3 around 3PM (I'll start earlier in the week if someone want to help) to get every thing set up for parking, plowing, pulling site and show site. Area also for vendors and the consignment sale. There will be a area for primitive camping for 5/03 and 5/04. The Beacon Hotel will be open on Friday and Saturday night and open up around 9:AM on Saturday(I'll have to check on the time) We will start plowing right after the opening ceremony (as close to sun rise as we can) Please everyone register first (before you unload) sign in and sign up for the free $25 gas card. DONATED Cub Cadet 104 by Vern E and will be awarded by Vern E, around 4PM, THANKS VERY MUCH from all of us at .(Must be a MEMBER) This will go toward WPGTA's insurance for 2014.

We could use something like this for 2015 insurance, any ideas out there? We also always looking for new MEMBERS. 



There will be plenty of good food and drinks at a very reasonably price at the Beacon Hotel (our host) 



There will be extra plow tractors here also. (have to be a member due to insurance $7 for14 to 18 years old. 18 and above is $15 per year)

Vendors welcome too





Spectators are welcome too, there will be corn shelling with a old restored Cub Cadet and a flat belt driven corn sheller and may be others. Free picture taking on a original Cub Cadet. Bring you cameras alone...




We also have other events planned for this year,check out our calendar.

Web Site http://chapter34.com/ 

Information email [email protected] :usa:


----------

